# Orient Mako Bezel Part



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Some time ago I noticed bezel on my Mako stopped moving freely as it used to. I assumed it's dirt or so, but more I thought about it, more I was convinced it's not just dirt.

Did some quick research on how to pop the bezel (yup, my first time) and all become clear. Look at this...










That little metal part was broken inside the bezel assembly and was responsible for uneven movement. I put it all back, bar that metal bit, and it's all working fine. Actually it does spin more freely now 

Still, would like to put it back to what it should be, hence my question. Can I source this metal ring from somewhere? If so, any one know professional term/name for it?

Thanks a lot

ps. also noticed this should rather be in Tinkerers corner - so thanks in advance to mods for moving it.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chap,

It's the metal 'pawl' that has broken due to gradually fatigue they do eventually work harden and become brittle hence fracturing.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I thought since I am using bezel quite often.

Just not sure where to get replacement from or what's it's called. I can find bezels, inserts and rubber o-rings... but cannot locate that metal ring.


----------

